# M&P Magazine loader



## Joeharts (Oct 15, 2014)

Was looking online to get a Magazine loader for M&P 9's and 40's and possibly even the M&P shield. There are a lot of loaders on the market. Just wondering if anyone has any feed back on any that work well with the M&P line of handguns.

Thank you


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a Glock loader, it works on 23 and 19 Glock mags, 
also works on sig 226 & 228 mags.
The loader will work on Smith 4066 mags. 
These are 9mm and 40 cal. double stack mags.
The are pretty much the same, get a steel one if possible.
The Glocks are plastic.

I have even used an M3 "grease gun" 9MM loader.
Yeah, Yeah, the M3 is 45 ACP.
BUT, the OSS dropped them into France in 9MM!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Laupua speed loader. It's loaded 1000s or rounds for me and not showing any wear at all.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Check out the Uplula universal mag loader. Mine works great from my M&P 9mm, M&P 45's and Glock 10mm. Think it was 25 bucks. Website is maglula | Tools for loading and unloading magazines

I ordered a couple and have only used the one. Everyone that see's it wants one.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Chipper hit the mark. greatest little gizmo out there. I have 2-3 of them, plus 3 striplula. Too bad all my firearms went over board.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

I just ordered UpLULA off eBay for $29. Not sure if it's a good price or not but I'm done loading my M&Ps and having sore thumbs.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You wont regret the purchase.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Agreed. The wife loves her's for 9mm.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Late to the party here again. I traded a 150 rounds of 9mm for mine,when 9 was cheap.My hands were sore during a "class".

A few thousands rounds later it still work's. It also works on single stacks if you are careful

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001HBHNHE?tag=slickguns-20


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Late to the party here again. I traded a 150 rounds of 9mm for mine,when 9 was cheap.My hands were sore during a "class".
> 
> A few thousands rounds later it still work's. It also works on single stacks if you are careful
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001HBHNHE?tag=slickguns-20


We've got 4 of these to make sure there's always one handy. Best there is, plain and simple.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ain't technology great!

But it would end up costing me a hell of a lot of money! 

Why's that Slip? you ask...

The one thing that usually ends my range time is me getting tired of the Magazine Loading Process! If I had that gizmo, I'd end up in the poor house from constant shooting! (I suppose there are worse ways to get poor! :encouragement


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I load up 12 G19 mags when I head out to a "real Range" that one has to be a member of or has to pay to shoot


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^
The ones that come with the gun work too well. All of ours are in Mrs SP's range bag. like Slippy my wallet is better off with the sore thumb. I always make sure I dont take enough mags to force more reloading time. I stopped at the range today and had a set of Mepro sights put on the glock 19. I took 2 boxes of ammo just to make sure the sights were good. I also only took 2 mags. After buying 3 boxes of ammo from them I left. I'm happy with the new sights if anyone wants to know. I have had several instructors say that Mepro is the way to go. That is why I went with them.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Trijicon HD sights are made to be racked against hard surfaces, have blacked out rear sight for day use,orange orange or green outline on the front. They only come out at night
Amazon.com : Trijicon HD Night Sight Set with Yellow Front Outline for the Glock 42/43 : Sports & Outdoors

Plus Trijicon is a made in Michigan product, and you are using their vials no matter whose sights you get,since they have the license to use the glow in the dark radio-active green slime


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SecretPrepper said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> The ones that come with the gun work too well. All of ours are in Mrs SP's range bag. like Slippy my wallet is better off with the sore thumb. I always make sure I dont take enough mags to force more reloading time. I stopped at the range today and had a set of Mepro sights put on the glock 19. I took 2 boxes of ammo just to make sure the sights were good. I also only took 2 mags. After buying 3 boxes of ammo from them I left. I'm happy with the new sights if anyone wants to know. I have had several instructors say that Mepro is the way to go. That is why I went with them.


I have the loaders, but sometimes prefer fondling my ammo by hand. I keep a large quantity of loaded magazines on hand. Usually take with me what I intend to shoot already loaded at the range. My "special time" is the quality time spent pre loading at home. Self indulgence, and don't bother me while fondling.


----------

